# How To Manage On Deck ?



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

I have a cheapo 7" Fire that I carry in my car, and just added a 32GB SD card to it. I am a remember of Prime. My internet speed is not good at home, and is non-existent when I'm a passenger in my car on road trips. I'd like to be able to add some video for future viewing to my Fire using the On Deck feature. But, I cannot figure out how to add to, remove from, or manage any of the On Deck content. If anyone has any knowledge of this, I would appreciate your help. Thanks !


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Haven't used On Deck, PurpleDog!  Will look into it, but hopefully someone who has used it will check in.

Betsy


----------



## JamieL (Feb 23, 2009)

I think OnDeck just downloads whatever it wants, I don't think you can control it beyond turning it on or off. You can buy and download videos but the OnDeck feature just seems to download stuff Amazon tells it to.


----------



## PurpleDog (Jun 23, 2009)

I have managed to download items to OnDeck. I first deleted everything that was downloaded on my Fire and then inserted a 32GB mini SD card. You then navigate to the videos that you want to download. From there you can begin downloading. I have 10 episodes from season 1 [each about 50 minutes in length] of the Man In The High Castle, and also a full length 2 hour movie downloaded. That totals about 620 minutes or about 10 hours of content. I then received a message that I had reached my download limit, and that I must delete something to be able to add more video. I am not sure if that limit is limited to a total in minutes or number of episodes, but with a 32GB SD card, you should be able to download much more video, so it is an Amazon limit - not storage size limit. 
Downloading video is painfully slow, perhaps due to the slow processor in the Fire. But hey, what do you expect for 49 bucks ? I think it's amazing that this cheap little tablet could be used to watch about 10 hours of content on a trip.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

I think there is some confusion about what OnDeck is. It is video content that an Amazon algorithm has decided that you might be interested in watching. This is independent of content that you explicitly download. If your Fire starts to run out of storage as you explicitly download content, OnDeck content will be automatically deleted to make way for that, until there's no OnDeck content left, at which point you will run out of storage (just as if OnDeck were not there).

From an Amazon Help page (https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/help/id=201989210):

"Videos downloaded by On Deck are stored on your device or SD card depending on your storage setting. On Deck downloads in a special shadow mode, using storage only when it's available, and won't impact performance. When you download apps, videos, music, books, and other content, On Deck automatically makes room - there's no hassle of needing to clear out the space yourself. On Deck will never block you from using your storage the way that you want."

Personally I have no use for that feature, so I turn it off. I can see where someone might be happy there's something (anything) on the device to watch when it is off-line, but this someone is not me.

Here's an Amazon Help page:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/help/id=201989210


----------

